# A/C Problem



## ls1015 (Mar 31, 2007)

I have a 1992 nissan stanza which has been fairly good to me. I have been having problems with the A/C compressor or pulley. The A/C runs perfect as far as cooling but make a lound whining noise. The belt tension is adequate from what I can tell. I did inspect the compressor visually when car and A/C was on and noticed the pulley turning fine but would intermittently slow down to almost a stop causing the noise. I dont know if this is equipped with a cluth that I can change or am I doomed. Please help. Thanks. LS


----------



## EhBrah (Jun 10, 2008)

ls1015 said:


> I have a 1992 nissan stanza which has been fairly good to me. I have been having problems with the A/C compressor or pulley. The A/C runs perfect as far as cooling but make a lound whining noise. The belt tension is adequate from what I can tell. I did inspect the compressor visually when car and A/C was on and noticed the pulley turning fine but would intermittently slow down to almost a stop causing the noise. I dont know if this is equipped with a cluth that I can change or am I doomed. Please help. Thanks. LS


AC compressors are equipped with a clutch but it's for engagement/disengagement and wouldn't cause the situation you describe. The loud squealing is caused by belt slippage, if the belt is old it should be replaced. It is possible the compressor could be seizing up but I have not personally ever come across that. I would suspect the belt first, replace it then see.


----------



## ls1015 (Mar 31, 2007)

Sorry for the delay. I appreciate the information. I will check and will update. Thanks. LS


----------



## ls1015 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Update: Problem Solved*

Well, I though I just update on this condition. While working on my power steering line this week, I decided to work on the ac problem also. I recalled losing or breaking the ac belt tensioner adjustment bolt a while back and replacing it with a shorter bolt. Although, this bolt I used was not long enough and not extending past the pulley block. Well, I did some shopping and put in a 3.5 inch bolt, new belt and works like a charm...no squeaks or squeals. I'm guessing since the bolt was not long enough, it either did not provide full support on the tensioner or it just did not tension enough. Thanks for all your help. LS


----------

